# How to Make a Picture Frame



## learnexperience (Jul 20, 2011)

Before, we learned how to round off picture frames that were already cut out. Today, in episode number 111, Bob Rosendahl shows us how to make a picture from a blank piece of wood, using a router. 

Setup

To get started, take the router out from the base table and set aside. Place a pattern jig in the base table hole. A pattern jig is a plastic frame that has cleats on the bottom to hold it in place, while the top piece is the pattern. In the middle, there is space to place your wood that you will be cutting to make your picture frame. Set your wood inside the jig and tighten into place with brass screws. Place your pattern back on the jig, centering as you go. Put a brass pin in the pattern to hold it into place.

Take your plunge router and install a 1-inch guide—a brass ring that will guide you as you are cutting your pattern. Install an OG plunge-type bit into the router and then set the router in place on the wood. Set the depth until the bit touches the wood, to a 5/8-inch depth and lock into place. 

Step One

For your first cut, move the router from left to right and follow the pattern all the way around. Make a second trip around the pattern to make a second cut. Remove the wood, turn it over, tighten into place and then change the sliding pattern to a square pattern. Change to bit on the router to a flat bottom bit, with a ¼” shank. Set depth to a 1/8” and lock into place. Place router on top of wood and work around from left to right. Cut until the middle part comes out. You should also have a square space to put a picture in it.

Step Two

Change the guide to a 5/8-inch guide and ¼-inch shank bit, with a notch, in the router. Put the guide into the slot and start at the bottom and set depth to 3/8”. Make your cut, and then clean out the debris. This will make a slot to let you hang your picture frame on a nail without having to use any other hanging method.

Step Three

To make rounded corners using a router, set up the router back into the table. Change the cutter to a plunge round over bit. Set up your fence and clamp into place. Stand your frame up on the edge, and using a push piece, run the corners until all are rounded off. Remove the fence. Change the bit to a quarter round over bit, put a safety pin in place and run the sides through to finish the frame.

Click here to join the Router Workshop!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This thread is about the Router Workshop TV show, episode #111. The pattern jig and other items mentioned are available from Oak Park as well as an Eplan of the project in PDF format. The Eplan is very well written and easy to understand.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

What is an "OG plunge-type bit?"

thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> This thread is about the Router Workshop TV show, episode #111. The pattern jig and other items mentioned are available from Oak Park as well as an Eplan of the project in PDF format. The Eplan is very well written and easy to understand.


Thanks Mike - had me lost as a $2 hunting dog on this one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS groove forming router bits

almost any bit with out the bearing on it will work..
===


The Warthog said:


> What is an "OG plunge-type bit?"
> 
> thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Roger, a plunge ogee bit is a roman ogee with an extended plunge cutting center section as seen in the photo below.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> Roger, a plunge ogee bit is a roman ogee with an extended plunge cutting center section as seen in the photo below.


That's a very poor picture Mike, I've just taken this shot which clearly illustrates plunge bits which CUT their way into the wood when plunged instead of BURNING their way in. These bits are also referred to as face bits.

edge & face forming router bits


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, I know the photo is poor quality. It is from the Oak Park page and I enlarged it so the details could be seen. This is an unusual bit that I have not located anywhere else.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Magnate

http://magnate.net/index.cfm?event=showProductGroup&theID=94
http://magnate.net/index.cfm?event=showProductGroup&theID=185
=======



Mike said:


> Harry, I know the photo is poor quality. It is from the Oak Park page and I enlarged it so the details could be seen. This is an unusual bit that I have not located anywhere else.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry guys, it was late at night and I posted the wrong photograph, the correct one is now shown.


----------



## Aryan (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi...,Nice post..It is really helpful to make a picture frame....
Thanks for sharing this informative post by you and contribution by others in this thread.Keep it up..


----------

